# How Much Does a Roof Cost?



## EricFortWortRoof (May 29, 2017)

Guy and Gals,

I would like to get the communities feedback on a post that I wrote today for my roofing website. I attempted to answer a question that I feel is searched for a lot in Google. And that is how much does a residential roof cost. In the article, I describe how roofing cost is a breakdown of material and labor and the actual cost of those components is determined by the size and complexity of the roof. I would love to get your opinion or input on the article.

What should I add?
What is it missing?

The article is found here: http://austinroofbuilders.com/advice/cost-new-roof-austin-tx/


----------



## Lane13 (May 18, 2017)

Hey this is great!! This is exactly the type of content you should be writing because it's what homeowners want.

I did notice theres a broken link in this line:

"Now you are doing your research on *How Much Should a Roof Cost in Austin TX* and *How Do I Find a Good Roofer in Austin, TX*."

If you really wanted to go next level: Simplify this into a one page "graphic guide" with that first graphic showing where they are in the process, those FAQs and a numbered list of the costs involved. Then offer to send it to people for free in exchange for their email address. Now you have a lead list for email marketing, remarketing, and more.


----------



## Dimensional (Mar 29, 2016)

Great Post, very well written and explained. Really appreciate it. Thanks for sharing it with us Eric.
----------------------------------
Roofers Austin


----------



## Lane13 (May 18, 2017)

Hey Eric, are you in Fort Worth or Austin or both?


----------



## lindsey022 (Jul 31, 2017)

Quite an informative post. Thanks for sharing such an interesting and amazing information.
dmvroofs.com


----------



## PitchBuilder (Aug 27, 2017)

I like it nice article,

Its always hard when people want a price based on squares alone.

Nice to inform the customer ahead of time the complexity of estimating a project.


----------



## AlexB (Oct 4, 2017)

It's a quality guide Eric and I am sure it will be helpful to homeowners in Austin, TX area. I think the idea of having a roof replacement cost guide tied to a specific geography is great. It's really smart and hyper local, meaning that it helps local consumers. 

That being said, one way to make it better would be to explain the difference in costs for different types of shingles such as architectural, premium, and the bottom of the barrel three tab shingles. Here is an example that looks at roof replacements based on various types of shingles: https://www.roofingcalc.com/roof-replacement-cost/


----------



## Tom Stuart (Oct 20, 2017)

Thanks for sharing. I can always use more information that can help me with my roofing company.<a href="http://www.ultimateroofingandconstruction.com">Ultimate Roofing and Construction</a>.


----------



## danderson (Nov 1, 2017)

Thank you for the article. In starting my own business and I can always use articles like this to help me with costing 

Thank you 
Dennis

https://hhrdayton.com/


----------



## roofingrenonv (Nov 8, 2017)

Really depends on alot of things such as material, square footage, and other variables. For a more in-depth look you can visit http://roofingrenonv.net/table { }td { padding-top: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-left: 1px; color: black; font-size: 11pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Calibri,sans-serif; vertical-align: bottom; border: medium none; white-space: nowrap; }.xl69 { text-align: left;*


----------



## epdmroof (Oct 17, 2017)

EricFortWortRoof said:


> Guy and Gals,
> 
> I would like to get the communities feedback on a post that I wrote today for my roofing website. I attempted to answer a question that I feel is searched for a lot in Google. And that is how much does a residential roof cost. In the article, I describe how roofing cost is a breakdown of material and labor and the actual cost of those components is determined by the size and complexity of the roof. I would love to get your opinion or input on the article.
> 
> ...


Thanks for asking the roof cost
Visit this site for all your Queries: https://www.epdmcoatings.com [URL]https://www.youtube.com/user/epdmcoatings/
[/URL]


----------



## christysk (Feb 16, 2018)

You can find more informative content about roofing at: https://skywalkerroofingnc.com/blog


----------



## SilverlineRoofing (Nov 22, 2018)

Hey pal thanks for sharing! Your article was awesome. We used to do this type of roof calculation materials every time we have a customer that needs it. You can visit us here https://www.silverlineroofing.ca


----------



## myroofingadvocate (Aug 9, 2019)

Thanks for your insights into this. My Roofing Advocate


----------



## rapidroofing (Aug 9, 2019)

Great article it's very informative. What we did for our site is add a section in our services pages breaking down the cost for a residential or commercial property. https://www.rapidroofingrepairs.com/residential-roofing-edmonton


----------



## myroofingadvocate (Aug 9, 2019)

Just FYI, the article is not loading anymore if you want to reconnect it for your readers.

https://myroofingadvocate.com/


----------



## BirminghamRoofs (Jul 2, 2020)

Great post, thanks for sharing!


----------

